# What do you guys think?



## Camoevo (Sep 30, 2010)

I noticed that we all seem to be buying things from all diffrent types of vendors.

I was think abount doing a group buy on items. I belong to a car forum and we all have the same type of car and would approach diffrent vendors and ask them if we buy in bulk if they would give a larger discount. I think this could work for us. If you have never done this before. What happens is that you order from the vendor direct and give them our forum site as the lead. If you like i can try to contact some diffrent vendors and see what we can get. This has worked very well with my car stuff i would save hundreds of dollars on some items because we bought them bulk size. 
thanks

I have a few questions tho.
1. How many members do we have?
2. how many would be interested in getting better deals on stuff?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

it's a GREAT thought :2thumb: but idk how practical it would be, especially for the _stealth preppers_ amongst us :sssh:

also, many of us have direct buying capabilities and/or suppliers as is

*don't* let me dissuade you though, I think that if you can start small and still get discounts *reliably* then it would be that much easier to expand your group *and* your group-buying-power

good luck! :congrat:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been involved in a couple of them and it didn't work out..the last one was a big group ammo buy.. we bought South African 308 ammo... what we got was from India and in my 308 heavy bbl with accutrigger and a good scope grouped 3 inches tops.... 

At 25 yards!!!... this rifle has made 400 + yard kills on deer with no trouble.. this ammo was bad stuff.. and I had 2000 rounds of this stuff... and no reason given as to the switch... so...

But. I agree with Blob, by all means go for it and I hope it works out for yawl!!...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We have a buying co-op in a nearby town which requires a minimum order. Normally between everyone, the minimum is hit each month. 

There's a certain day per month everyone's order has to be in (first Tuesday), and the order is consolidated and placed the next day. About a week later, our stuff is delivered to one location, where it is sorted according to who ordered what. 

No one seems to notice or care what anyone else orders. As far as anyone who matters...even if you're paying cash, you never know who might be taking notice...or not.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Camoevo - start one for us to give us a taste.


----------



## Camoevo (Sep 30, 2010)

well like the surplus store i go to. all the stuff is drop shipped to you and you actually order it your self. so i never get involed other than telling you if we have had enough people to get the deal. As far as ammo to many laws against it. I was think about the volcano stove or some other reputable stuff. even foods ans so forth.


----------



## jeepshots (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds interesting. i'll be following this thread...


----------



## goose (Jun 12, 2010)

One of the things I'd hoped to find at some point is a more cost-effective way to buy mylar bags and O2 absorbers. Buy 'em in big bulk and pass savings on to group buy members.

There are certain long-term storage foods I'd like to have, like canned butter, clarified butter, dried eggs, and so on. It's pricey to buy that stuff as an individual; maybe a group buy could get costs on things like that down to a more reasonable level.


----------



## Camoevo (Sep 30, 2010)

if you guys tell me what you want and who makes it ill do the foot work to try and get us deals.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I would love to get in on a group buy. Anyone in the south east part of the USA interested.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Some other forums have advitisers that give discounts to forum members who mention it when ordering. They work so-so, Other times It's a "buyers club" type thing and more often than not the available items are not what you want/need. Not to say it would not work here You could give it a try One place that give discounts for large purchases is wisefoods.com you could contact Tony there and see what he has to offer. May be a start. If you get something going I'd be interested in participating.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd be interested, if something comes up we need or want to add to our preps. Shipping the things to each of us could get pricey, though. Clarice has the right idea, maybe regional ordering? Wish more of you guys were closer to us!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> I'd be interested, if something comes up we need or want to add to our preps. Shipping the things to each of us could get pricey, though. Clarice has the right idea, maybe regional ordering? Wish more of you guys were closer to us!


you can usually get much cheaper shipping, especially on larger orders (whole palets) if you get it dropped off at a nearby delivery distribution center, that's what I do for many orders & the shipping is less than half.


----------

